# Serena Williams Upset US Open, Many Consider One Of The Most Atonsihing



## WhatInThe (Sep 12, 2015)

Serena Williams upset by Italian Roberta Vinci  in what may consider one of the most stunning upsets in tennis history.

http://www.ibtimes.com/video-serena...en-highlights-unseeded-italian-upsets-2093602

I saw some pictures with them side by side or together and when you stop and look you realize this was giant killer literally and figuratively. It's appears this match came down to agility vs power.


----------



## Fern (Sep 12, 2015)

Being muscle bound can be a drawback.


----------



## Falcon (Sep 12, 2015)

May the best player win.  There must be a time when you FINALLY can't keep on winning!

Some champs retire as champs knowing they can't go on forever.  Maybe that's what Serena should have done.


----------

